# Cat throwing up foam



## meesa (Sep 13, 2004)

My Manx cat has recently been throwing up foam. It happened the first time a few days ago...he first threw up a hairball, and then continued to throw up foam (about five times!). Two days passed with no vomit, then on the third day, I found three spots of foam on our carpet. 

What could be causing this? I took him to the vet two weeks ago because he was eating less (I thought his teeth hurt because it seemed like he couldn't chew) and he said there was nothing wrong with his teeth or his health. He has now resumed his regular eating patterns but now he's throwing up foam and I don't know why. Help!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Do you have any plants he may be eating? Anything else he could be getting into?
It's probably nothing but I would be a little concerned if his appitite hasn't been normal. How old is he? Did the vet do any tests? If it continues I'd bring him back into the vet.


----------



## GingersMom (Apr 25, 2006)

Is your cat an indoor only cat? If not, I would be concerned about rabies...I suggest you take him back to the vet right away, either way! Poor kitty!!!


----------



## GingersMom (Apr 25, 2006)

Meowmie said:


> GingersMom,
> 
> NO need to worry about rabies. Absolutely no need to worry about that.
> 
> ...


Gotcha, thanks! :wolfie 

I'd still take him to the vet, though!!!


----------



## meesa (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies everyone.

Meowmie, what am I supposed to feed my cat if all of those items are allergens? I'm just wondering, since isn't all cat food made with some of these ingredients? Also, how were you able to tell what the allergen was that made your cat vomit foam?

I currently feed him Felidae dry food mixed with a Dental Diet dry food (can't remember the name of this, but they only sell at the vet's in a pink bag). He also gets fed Nutro Chicken & Liver wet food pouches a few times a week. I can't list the ingredients right now since I'm not at home. 

He is 3 years old and is completely an indoor cat and just got his second rabies vaccination, which means he's good for another three years.

The only plant I have is a dry eucalyptus plant. He might have digested some hair or maybe chewed on a paper bag or cardboard box. I leave these out since he likes to play with them but he also likes to chew them.

His diet has been the same for at least year and he's chewed paper before. I just recently added the Dental Diet food in February. He doesn't seem to be doing anything in excess but could it be that it's starting to irritate his stomach?


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

If a cat throws up foam, then regular throw-up with food in it or something, is that still a sign of allergies?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Cats do throw up and it isn't necessarily anything to worry about. If they do it regularly, then you have a problem. Or if it's odd looking, like foamy, it's definitely something to pay attention to. But if they throw up some clear, bubbly stuff and then their food and that's it, it's most likely a hairball and nothing to worry about. If that happens often then it's time for further investigation and, yes, a diet change.


----------

